# Fast Track To Turiya?



## spnadmin (Dec 20, 2009)

Here we see something that can actually be extremely dangerous! In the belief that the "sach" can be found through a formula.

YouTube- Sewa Tarmala boobna pakhandi


----------



## Admin (Dec 22, 2009)

Thats one of the most shocking videos right from the ripleys believe it or not! Disgusting! :}--}:


----------



## japjisahib04 (Dec 23, 2009)

Most disgusting. Turbans falling down, even I smell they are urinating in the presence of our most revered Guru. Had there been any formula or fast track to Turiya avastha, our Guru wouldn't have said, 'ghal na mileo saiv na mileo, mileo aaye achinta.' I wonder what is the message these self proclaimed preachers are attempting. How low they will go. I have seen these types of crazy movement among kuka- namdhari sikhs.  I think the fault lies only with SGPC who are not coming forward to condemn these types of humilating movement and misleading innocents.

Best regards
Mohinder Singh


----------



## vsgrewal48895 (Dec 23, 2009)

*Dear All,*

*Here is my two cents on the subject quite opposite to the ridiculos vedio;*


 *Fourth state/**ਤੁਰੀਆਵਸਥਾ*​

 *Bliss/poise/sahaj/ **fourth state*/ਤੁਰੀਆਵਸਥਾ*are synonymous terms IMHO defined as an exhilarating state of rapture, ecstasy of salvation, absolute happiness, spiritual joy, optimism and an absence of despair and union with the Akal Purkh. It should not be confused with sensual pleasure.** You cannot have absolute happiness in a relative physical plane whether you are an atheist, agnostic or have faith in the existence of a Universal Self/God/what ever. *Fourth State/ਤੁਰੀਆਵਸਥਾ*-*as defined in Mahan Kosh -ਗਿਆਨ ਵਾਲੀ ਸਹਿਜ ਅਵਸਥਾ, ਸ਼ਾਂਤੀ ਤੇ ਟਿਕਾਉਵਾਲੀ ਭਟਕਣ ਮੁਕਤ ਅਵਸਥਾ. *Guru Nanak says that after one conquers the three qualities of Maya through the Guru one may enjoy the fourth state *(ਤੁਰੀਆਵਸਥਾ)*. Only rare Guru willed persons can achieve that indescribable state known only to that person. Vedas only describe 3 stages of Maya but the 4rth one is only known through the Guru:*


*See related thread at 


*http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/spiritual-articles/28639-the-fourth-state-turiya.html#post117586
 

 Cordially,

 Virinder


----------



## Randip Singh (Dec 23, 2009)

Namdhari's and other cults have been doing this for years.


----------



## ballym (Dec 25, 2009)

If they are doing it. No one should have any problem unless it is fake or induced.
 If it is free will, it is their choice. if you are horrified or worried that sikhs are doing it, then khot ham main hai that we are not able to keep them as "standard sikh" or regular sikh.
 Need is to be inclusive... hindus have so many shades but are all hindu.
 Why do we jump at throwing every dissenter or slightly different one as outcast?
 Why are we becoming fundamentalist. it was never taught by our gurus.


----------



## japjisahib04 (Dec 25, 2009)

ballym said:


> If they are doing it. No one should have any problem unless it is fake or induced.
> If it is free will, it is their choice. if you are horrified or worried that sikhs are doing it, then khot ham main hai that we are not able to keep them as "standard sikh" or regular sikh.
> Need is to be inclusive... hindus have so many shades but are all hindu.
> Why do we jump at throwing every dissenter or slightly different one as outcast?
> Why are we becoming fundamentalist. it was never taught by our gurus.


If a simple person like me gets horrified to note whether it is a place to contemplate gur sabd or is a dera vadhbagh da of playing with ghost and that too in the presence of our revered Guru. Unlike others or Hindus who have thirty three crores devi devta, gurbani clearly tells and teach us, 'ieka baani iek guru sabd veechar - there is one baani, there is one guru and we only have to contemplate upon sabd i.e. gurmat'. Let us not simply sit and watch and dig grave of sikhi by not even preaching the right way of contemplating.
Mohinder Singh Sahni


----------



## dalbirk (Dec 26, 2009)

Ballym ji ,
           Sikhi is different from Hinduism in a lot of ways , the biggest of them is the interpretation of ideology . In Hinduism , you can be an atheist & at the same time a Hindu ; you maybe a follower of Dayanand Sarswati ( Arya Samaji ) who does not believe in 330 million Devi Devtas , still a Hindu . You may not believe in Varna System but still a Hindu , a Yogi but still Hindu . In short the LABEL Hinduism is so vast or rather if I may dare to say misleading that it simply does not denote anything or if we like to say EVERYTHING under the sun . But Gurbani is simply as Harbans ji as rightly mentioned a single seamless stream of an ideology known as GURMAT GADDI RAH or simply superexpress way where there is no turn , no curve , no speedbreaker , no roadblock just smooth cruising at 160 MPH to what we call JIWAN MUKTI , liberation while living . We all may wonder why there are so many interpretations for SGGS , these all denote the spiritual level of an individual , but if we read GURU GRANTH DARPAN by Prof . Sahib Singh Ji which is based on Gurbani grammer as prescribed by Fifth Nanak Guru Arjan Dev Ji , then everything is crystal clear . Everything falls into place like pieces of a jigsaw puzzle . No contradictions , no confusion everything is crystal clear like looking through a transparent glass . That ideology is called as Sikhi , which has no place for confusing practices like the one in the video , or some tricks at Dera Baba Vadbhag Singh as all these tricks/ practices are contrary to the teachings of Sikhi & hence anti- Gurmat , these have no right to be practised under the garb of Sikhism's robe . These should be shunned & even opposed IMHO .


----------

